# Photo Tourney: Street Photography



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

CURRENT THEME



> Street photography is a type of photography that features subjects in candid situations within public places such as streets, parks, beaches, malls, political conventions and other settings.



HOW IT WORKS
This tournament involves a maximum of 11 participants: the winner of the previous tournament (this member has a spot saved) and 10 other members. After all participants have uploaded their entries, another thread with a poll will be created in the Off Topic Chat Sub-forum. Then for a period of 4 days, all forum members can vote for their favorite entries. After the poll ends, the participant with the most votes is declared the winner and can then choose a new theme for the next tournament and create a new thread in the Digital Imaging Sub-Forum under these guidelines.

RULES
No self-voting.
No spot saving.
Only one entry per participant.
If entry is too large, please resize to an acceptable resolution.
Submissions that have been heavily manipulated are not accepted.
Submissions that have previously won a tournament are not accepted.

ADDITIONAL GUIDELINES
Unless the poll was created to break a tie, please make the poll multi-vote.
If you wish to change your submission, do not create a new post. Please edit your original post.
Any member is allowed to create the voting thread but only the winner (or anyone assigned by the winner) can create a new-theme thread.
__________________


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/8296873


----------



## speedyink (Feb 8, 2013)

This work?


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll accept it.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Ankur (Feb 8, 2013)

http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/emfader/PB141152_zps80b8d7d2.jpg


----------



## spirit (Feb 8, 2013)

New submission




Crossing The Road by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

To me the people aren't the subject in the photo. Got another one?


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 8, 2013)

Would you accept this, Justin?

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4097/5450929175_be504cb9df_b.jpg


----------



## Fatback (Feb 8, 2013)

This work?


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll accept both.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeez, you're so stern.


----------



## spirit (Feb 8, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> To me the people aren't the subject in the photo. Got another one?



I'll look and see.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

Kornowski said:


> Jeez, you're so stern.



Eh?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> Eh?


I think you've been very relaxed on what you'll accept, many of the entries here aren't considered street photography.


----------



## spirit (Feb 8, 2013)

Changed my submission. Is it OK?


----------



## EvanK (Feb 8, 2013)

An older shot, but one of my favourites.


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll change the theme to street and candid.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 9, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> Eh?



I was referring how blunt you are on here, but of people got to know the true, caring and considerate Justin...


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

Kornowski said:


> I was referring how blunt you are on here, but of people got to know the true, caring and considerate Justin...



Would smilies help?


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 9, 2013)

See Below!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

^great photo but not really candid.


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 9, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> ^great photo but not really candid.



No Prob.. Here's a new one..


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2013)

3 more or poll up?


----------



## spirit (Feb 10, 2013)

Wait a day or two more to see if we get any more entries and if not throw the poll up.


----------



## Virssagòn (Feb 10, 2013)

Laquer Head said:


> No Prob.. Here's a new one..



Good quality! Normally my phone sees everything worse, but this one is even very sharp on it.


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 10, 2013)

SmileMan said:


> Good quality! Normally my phone sees everything worse, but this one is even very sharp on it.



Thanks dude!!


----------



## CrazyMike (Feb 10, 2013)

Laquer Head said:


>



Damn, can't wait for Calgary Summertime again. lol.. Miss all the skin


----------



## EvanK (Feb 11, 2013)

CrazyMike said:


> Damn, can't wait for Calgary Summertime again. lol.. Miss all the skin



I visit Calgary during the summertime every couple of years, I can't stand how cold it gets.  Winnipeg has a reputation of being incredible cold, but honestly it's a desert compared to the rest of Canada during the summer.


----------



## Laquer Head (Feb 11, 2013)

EvanK said:


> I visit Calgary during the summertime every couple of years, I can't stand how cold it gets.  Winnipeg has a reputation of being incredible cold, but honestly it's a desert compared to the rest of Canada during the summer.



Oh man, I spent many xmas and other winter seasons in Winterpeg..

It's bloody bad there in the winter..Last 2 Calagry winters have been super light, and the cold periods are always broken up by Chinooks..

I love our insane weather patterns.


----------



## CrazyMike (Feb 11, 2013)

EvanK said:


> I visit Calgary during the summertime every couple of years, I can't stand how cold it gets.  Winnipeg has a reputation of being incredible cold, but honestly it's a desert compared to the rest of Canada during the summer.



You think Calgary gets cold? check out Edmonton lol.. 






Actually Calgary was just as cold too... But we get it more often.


----------



## EvanK (Feb 11, 2013)

-26?  That's tanning weather.  We had out share of -45 plus windchill weeks this year.


----------



## CrazyMike (Feb 11, 2013)

EvanK said:


> -26?  That's tanning weather.  We had out share of -45 plus windchill weeks this year.



Agreed that is cold. Not sure why you would say that Calgary was cold lol. 






Don't really see the -45c plus windchill this year. When was this?


----------



## EvanK (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, meant to say without windchill, didn't phrase that properly.

I meant that Calgary gets cold during the summer, I remember a few years back we were hitting +40 with the humidex.  Calgary just seems to have milder summers, I can't stand the fact that sometimes during the summer nights you have to go outside with a sweater.


----------



## CrazyMike (Feb 11, 2013)

This will be my last post --- I shouldn't really be having a conversation about weather in this thread lol

Ya, Calgary and Edmonton are very variant on what kind of summer we will have. Some summers are nice (well what i concider nice) averaging 25C. Some other summers are little warmer (what i consider warmer) averaging 35C. 

Main thing, is that it's not constant. Weather is always in a change. Extreme changes can happen in less than a day. -25C one day, 3C the next.


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2013)

Poll's up
http://www.computerforum.com/220141-photo-tourney-poll-street-photography-candid.html


----------

